# my impulsive buy



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I whent to this new lfs today, and they had this tank filled with fry. the label on the tank said "all fry 25 cents" the fry were platys and guppies, they were in a tank with no subtarte or plants or anything, and an adult platy, and a pleco. and i just couldnt resist this lttle orange platy fry. so now hes at my house and ive set up this old small tank for him about 5 gallons, i think, when hes bigger ill move him into my community tank, but i dont have any food for him really. i was wondering if i could just crush up some tropical fish flake food and feed it to him, would that be okay? also how long should i let him float in his bag in the water? 

before i whent home i stopped at my dads office ( wich is only 5 mins away from my house) and everyone there was like "oh wow thats a very small golfish!" ha, i just thought that was kinda funny and then i would explain to them that it was a platy fry, and they just got a confused look on their face and were like "whats a platy?"


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Yes u can prop use crused flake food thats what i feed my guppies and i have breed 100's of them!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah it will definately eat crushed flake. Just remember the smaller the better, they have tiny mouths


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well ideally you should do the drip method. crushed flakes will be fine as long as they can eat them! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> "all fry 25 cents"


I would have asked them if this sign was correct. 

When they said yes I would have said great ill take "all the fry." Here's your quarter. LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

you would be amazed with what a baby platy will eat. Mine wouldn't eat the fish flakes (I have 6 babies in a very large vase because I don't have another tank) so I decided to throw in a bloodworm that I normally feed my betta. Those little guys tore it to pieces in no time, so if they don't eat the flakes, you can use partially ground up bloodworms too. Also, if you have any aquarium plants, platies all seem to like nipping around at the leaves. I'm sure they get some nutrition out of that as well.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Dont you love impulse buys lol, I'm bad for that! Good Luck with the Platy!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i put some hornwort in there and lots of hiding places, because i thought he'd be scared, but he seems to prefer swimming out in the open. he likes the flakes i think i might try a bloodworm for him though. and another question, 
How long does it take before he becomes full grown?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my platies are about 3/4 grown at 7 months.
mouse


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

You said you setup the tank for the fry when you got home? Did you cycle the tank?


----------

